# Valdosta, GA - Azalea Festival Century Bike Ride 2006 (pix)



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

For information on next years ride you can check here: https://www.azaleacitycyclists.com

Rides were 29, 49, 75 and 107 miles. The course was well marked and the start was reasonably close to published time. There was a great bbq chicken dinner after the ride, too. I have no other rides to compare it to but all in all it seemed very well done. The sheriff's office was there to get us through traffic and the Valdosta Amateur Radio Club helped with commuications. Of course, there were city employees at various points along the way who were always cheerful and helpful.

This was my first participation in an organized bike ride or even riding with a group since I usually ride alone. I couldn't believe how effective drafting is! At the beginning of the ride there was a group of riders ahead of me and I was having trouble keeping up. Once I got within 5-6 feet of one of the riders I suddenly found myself having to use my brakes to keep from getting too close. Pedaling was much easier.

I've ridden 32 miles with not much of a problem (as you can tell I new at this). While it wasn't that bad physically my butt didn't want anymore. I wisely chose to do the 29 miler since this was my first organized ride and I had a pretty bad chest cold. Glad I did. I was trashed later that day. The cold really did me in.

The SAGs were pretty good but could have used more cups. Most people just refilled their bottles anyway.

The first picture is the start and the second is one of the SAGs.



















MB


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

I did this ride last year and really enjoyed it. It sounds like this year was even better! Thanks for the pictures and ride report.


----------

